
Apple's Mobile Payments Revolution May Have To Wait Another Year - hoag
http://www.businessinsider.com/iphone-nfc-2011-3
======
hoag
Thinkcomp: I am happy for you, then, and wish you the best, f course. However,
I must agree with Oliver and echo his sentiments precisely. NFC should be here
_now_. And if there's any company to bring NFC to mass adoption, it is Apple.

~~~
thinkcomp
Thanks for the well wishes. NFC isn't really any more convenient than what
we're offering via barcodes though. The way in which the device is scanned
doesn't matter as much as the software on the device and what you can do with
it.

~~~
olivercameron
Although I think a pre-installed Apple option on an iPhone would prove mega
popular, I'm also rooting for FaceCash.

~~~
thinkcomp
You can count on something being pre-installed eventually. The goal for us is
to be that something.

In the meantime, if you find yourself looking at an identity verification fee
for sign up on our site, make sure to use a non-GMail/Hotmail/AOL etc. domain
name or send me an e-mail first at aarong at thinkcomputer dot com if you
don't have any other option than a free e-mail address.

~~~
olivercameron
Thanks, will do. It'd be interesting to hear your opinion on whether Apple
pre-installing their own solution would have a positive or negative effect on
FaceCash (increased awareness/huge competitor). Either way, keep up the good
work!

------
olivercameron
A shame, if true. Apple (maybe to a lesser extent, Google too) is the only
company who could get mass adoption of NFC in a timely and intuitive fashion.

Carrying wallets around feels so retro, considering we have the technology to
solve this already in our pockets.

------
thinkcomp
I can confirm that this is true: the iPhone 5 will not have NFC built in. It's
very good news for our startup, even though we'll use it on other platforms as
soon as we can.

